# Apr 11 03:29 packages-9.1-release



## shepper (Apr 13, 2013)

From ftp://ftp.freebsd.org//pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64

```
-rw-rw-r--   1 1006  1006  1053 Dec  3  2011 .message
lrwxrwxrwx   1 1006  1006    15 Apr 19  2007 packages -> packages-stable
drwxrwxr-x  95 1006  1006  2048 Oct 11  2012 packages-8-stable
drwxrwxr-x  95 1006  1006  2048 Mar 28  2012 packages-8.3-release
drwxr-xr-x  95 1006  1006  2048 Apr  4 19:15 packages-8.4-release
lrwxr-xr-x   1 1006  1006    17 Dec  9  2011 packages-9-current -> packages-9-stable
drwxr-xr-x  95 1006  1006  2048 Apr  9 10:42 packages-9-stable
drwxr-xr-x  95 1006  1006  2048 Apr 11 03:29 packages-9.1-release
lrwxr-xr-x   1 1006  1006    17 Nov  7  2011 packages-stable -> packages-9-stable
```

Nice to see something recover.


----------



## dndlnx (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank God too. It appeared they hadn't built packages for MANY months. -RELEASE or otherwise.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 14, 2013)

dnix said:
			
		

> -RELEASE or otherwise.


*Pre*-RELEASE actually. Prior to this update, some packages in the -STABLE repository dated back to October or November, IIRC.

Some packages seems to not be available though, e.g. antiword (for i386), Opera (all archs), etc.

Still, it's good to finally see an update!


----------

